# peptides and hgh



## event462 (Aug 13, 2014)

So my guy who I completely trust has kigtropins coming in early next week. I plan on on using 2iu in the morning and 2iu at night as well as 50mcg of t4. I had wanted to use CJC 1295 W/O DAC and GHRP-2 because I had read that it can almost double the amount of gh in your system. I guess my question is, is it worth it to use the peptides? I will already be running trt along with low dose tren ace and mast prop. Later on I will be replacing the last 2 with decca to combat the lack of cardio. So to reiterate, will trt along with hgh and t4 be good enough?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 13, 2014)

it should.  FYI.....its known that kigs have the most amount of fakes and/or test the lowest on serum tests.  If you truly trust this guy, go for it, but id be leary/weary of them.  

Yes, using the pep's 30min pre GH will help.  just using pep's can be quite a bit of time, cuz you ll pin the GHRH 1st, 5min later the GHRP, 20min after that the GH.  so you wont be able to eat during all this, will have to pin 3 seperate times as well.  

I did it for 10 months +, using rips/hyges & ghrp2 + slin....liked my results.  with the T4 & trt you should be making good, steady gains, but adding more GH will certainly help.

To say if its good enough is a hard call.....A lot will depend on your diet and training sessions per wk, if you do cardio or not, and so on.


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 14, 2014)

More bang for the buck when using peps with hgh. Increases your natural gh release…


----------



## Get Some (Aug 14, 2014)

Peps in addition to GH will absolutely benefit you in a noticeable way... but it's kind of a pin in the ass to inject 4-5 times per day total, even if it is just slin pins. IF I was single I'd totally do it, I just don't have time or patience for that shit right now, haha


----------



## event462 (Aug 14, 2014)

I definitely trust my guy. He has never had any issues reported on his kigs. He even has pharm grade but that stuff is ridiculous expensive! I could actually buy 6 more kigs for the price I would spend on pharm.  After listening to you guys, it now does seem like a hassle with all the extra pinning and extra time. I'm just thinking maybe use more growth instead of using peptides.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2014)

event462 said:


> I definitely trust my guy. He has never had any issues reported on his kigs. He even has pharm grade but that stuff is ridiculous expensive! I could actually buy 6 more kigs for the price I would spend on pharm.  After listening to you guys, it now does seem like a hassle with all the extra pinning and extra time. I'm just thinking maybe use more growth instead of using peptides.



Do yourself a favor and get a gh serum test. Kigs are fake. Don't blindly trust.


----------



## event462 (Aug 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Do yourself a favor and get a gh serum test. Kigs are fake. Don't blindly trust.


Grrr...I know you're right . I'm just not looking forward to injecting 10iu and then going to get my blood work done. I'm a little nervous since this will give me all my values.RL][/URL]


----------



## event462 (Aug 14, 2014)

all my values.  for better or worse I meant to say.


----------



## vineary2242 (Aug 14, 2014)

I personally like IGF with HGH better then doing CJC / GHRP.  I used 6 over 2 as 2 made me eat like a horse.   I never really believed in sides like Decca Dick and such but maybe it was psychological but I ate like a horse on 2.  

And trust your source.  CJC can cause GH bleed and tumors and such.  PER the science.  Use it right and safely and I think we are fine just be wary of sources.  Glad you trust yours, I trust mine as I'm putting my life in his hands hahahaha...


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2014)

event462 said:


> I definitely trust my guy. He has never had any issues reported on his kigs. He even has pharm grade but that stuff is ridiculous expensive! I could actually buy 6 more kigs for the price I would spend on pharm.  After listening to you guys, it now does seem like a hassle with all the extra pinning and extra time. I'm just thinking maybe use more growth instead of using peptides.



do yourself a favor and buy the pharm stuff man.  Know for a fact your getting real shit's is well worth your time n money.


----------



## event462 (Aug 15, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> do yourself a favor and buy the pharm stuff man.  Know for a fact your getting real shit's is well worth your time n money.


normally I would agree with u gymrat but a few things weigh my decision.  First, I cyber stalked my guy for 6 months to make sure he was legitimate.  I then made a few small purchases to see how he responded. Most important is price. Since we can't discuss that, all I can say is that after doing the math, pharm is over 7 times more expensive! Even if the kigs are only decent, I can always buy more and it would still be cheaper than pharm!!!


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 15, 2014)

event462 said:


> Grrr...I know you're right . I'm just not looking forward to injecting 10iu and then going to get my blood work done. I'm a little nervous since this will give me all my values.RL][/URL]



Serum test by itself is only like $35. Always test generic hgh…


----------



## event462 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> Serum test by itself is only like $35. Always test generic hgh…



Is there an online test I can buy besides doing the usual do 10iu and then doing bloods?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 15, 2014)

event462 said:


> normally I would agree with u gymrat but a few things weigh my decision.  First, I cyber stalked my guy for 6 months to make sure he was legitimate.  I then made a few small purchases to see how he responded. Most important is price. Since we can't discuss that, all I can say is that after doing the math, pharm is over 7 times more expensive! Even if the kigs are only decent, I can always buy more and it would still be cheaper than pharm!!!



okay, for but me....Id rather us the pharma and not have the N20 retention but if thats not an issue, go for it.


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 15, 2014)

event462 said:


> Is there an online test I can buy besides doing the usual do 10iu and then doing bloods?



Private mdlabs has just the gh serum test for cheap but you do have to pin 10iu 2hrs before the draw.


----------



## event462 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> Private mdlabs has just the gh serum test for cheap but you do have to pin 10iu 2hrs before the draw.



Thanks brother!


----------

